# Big 4 Salary in Saudi Arabia



## 95wellington (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi all,

I currently work at a Big 4 firm in Canada (Vancouver area). I have approximately three years of experience as an Auditor. I have passed all CA exams. I am currently making 17,200 SAR/month in Canada. 

I have been offered a job in Saudi with another Big 4 firm and they are offering me 16,000 SAR/month (including basic and all other allowances). As it stands right now, they are offering me a lower salary than the Canadian firm.

Is this salary reasonable? How much negotiating power do I have? 

Thank you everyone. I really appreciate all the input.

Regards,
An Auditor


----------



## ibmt430 (Jan 11, 2014)

Any salary between the range of SAR 18k to 20k would be reasonable.

Can someone confirm this please?

Thanks,
MA



95wellington said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I currently work at a Big 4 firm in Canada (Vancouver area). I have approximately three years of experience as an Auditor. I have passed all CA exams. I am currently making 17,200 SAR/month in Canada.
> 
> ...


----------



## 95wellington (Jan 7, 2014)

I am not entirely sure if this information is correct. I've heard that salaries for auditors are more or less consistent with North America. Kindly reply only if you have relevant knowledge.


----------



## ibmt430 (Jan 11, 2014)

Excuse me, why would I mis-represent? I work at a Big 4 firm as well and have no incentive to lie

thanks


----------



## ExArab (May 9, 2012)

ibmt430 said:


> Any salary between the range of SAR 18k to 20k would be reasonable.
> 
> Can someone confirm this please?
> 
> ...


Hi there,

I am not in audit but do work for a Big 4 here in the US in Advisory. I am also looking to relocate to the Middle East and have been researching and talking to a lot of people in the last few months. My quick feedback on the numbers you provided is that its an okay amount - nothing spectacular. I suspect you may not get anything over the top considering your relatively low experience. Usual western expat packages are for people with 10+ years of experience.

Having said that, I would opine that even though on the face of it, it may seem like its less than what you make in Canada but when you count in the tax free aspect of working in Saudi, you will come out ahead. Saudi is no Dubai so you will save as there isn't much to spend on


----------



## 95wellington (Jan 7, 2014)

Thank you for the feedback! I've accepted the position and in the midst of applying the visa now.

Thanks,


----------



## ExArab (May 9, 2012)

95wellington said:


> Thank you for the feedback! I've accepted the position and in the midst of applying the visa now.
> 
> Thanks,


Best of luck! Which one of the 4's will you be working for? The one starting with the P, D, E or K? ;-). Also, where will you be based in KSA?


----------

